# ALACANT hits 1 THOUSAND!



## Masood

Nice one, Alacant!
Thanks for all your help!

A por el segundo millón!

CHEERS
Masood


----------



## Antpax

Felicidades Alacant por tu primer millar, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## alexacohen

Antpax said:


> Felicidades Alacant por tu primer millar, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo.


 
*Yes, absolutely!*

*It is a privilege to be able to share a thread with you... even if there is nothing left to say than "yes, you're right!" .*

*Big hug, mate!*

*Alexa*


----------



## Tezzaluna

*HAPPY 1000TH POSTIVERSARY*

Woo-hoo!  ​It is a privilege to bump into you here and there. 

I learn everyday from you, and your amazing range of knowledge is truly awe-inspiring.  You are brilliant, funny, and ever-patient when we open our mouth and insert our foot.

I hope to be around for your millionth.

Way to go, my dear friend.  Way to go!

Tezza​


----------



## alacant

Nice one, Alacant!
Thanks for all your help!

A por el segundo millón!

CHEERS
Masood

Masood, Thank you so much, you are always a perfect gentleman, and it shows by being first here, as well. I am always pleased to meet you here.

Cheers, Janice


----------



## alacant

To 

,

Muchas gracias, siempre es un plácer coincidir contigo.

La verdad es que nunca había entrado en este parte del forum, y me ha dado una alegría supergrande recibir estas felicitaciones.

XOX


----------



## alacant

Alexa,

Thank you so much my friend. Thought you might like to see this photo!

So good to have met a kindred spirit here. I couldn't have imagined that I would make friends here as well as having so much help and kindness shown to me.

(It's really easy to attach these things, you just copy and paste, I got this from Flickr).

Lots of love, and nil carborundum!  Janice


----------



## alacant

Hello my friend across the pond and a continent!.

Thank you for that, and for your friendship, I always look forward to seeing you here when I come to the forum.

Have also seen that you and I are neck and neck. Let's see what the next thousand brings to our lives.

Lots of love, good luck and happiness, Janice


----------



## romarsan

Hi Alacant, ¡Felicidades!
Hemos sobrevivido juntas al ecuador de los 1.000 posts y a las inundaciones de la zona. 
JUNTAS PODREMOS CON CUALQUIER COSA!!!!
Un abrazo


----------



## Eva Maria

Querida Janice,

My special agent of the JBI! What would I do without your cheerful presence, your posts full of naturality and at the same time of finely ironical British humour, your eagerness to help without rest till you find the answer? You’re wonderful!

Muchas felicitaciones por tus primeros 1.000! (Nos tienes que prometer muchos más!)

Cómo te envidio con tus artículos de revista (me tienes que decir cuál es para poder leerte!)

Be always with us, will you, dear friend?

A bunch of kisses, hugs and flowers!

Eva Maria


----------



## Fernita

*Dear Alacant,*

*CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRST BRILLIANT AND HELPFUL *

*1,000 POSTS!!!!!!!*

*And this is*

*FOR YOU*

*Lots of love,*

*Fernita.*​


----------



## SDLX Master

*¡Gratz on your 1k Posts, Ala!*
*May you be around to feed us a few more thousands.*
*God bless! *​


----------



## alacant

To romarsan, Eva Maria, Fernita and the Master,

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Must have done something really good this year to meet such interesting people.

I've learn't a lot from you, and enjoyed every minute. 

Besos y abrazos, Ala


----------



## YaniraTfe

*Hola Alacant!*

*Lo cierto* es que no hemos coincidido muchas veces todavía, pero en honor a la verdad, cada una de ellas ha valido doblemente la pena.

*Gracias por* engrosar mi lista de personas en las que confío sin dudar, sólo con ver el nick!

*Mil saludos* envueltos en papel de enhorabuena brillante!

Con mi cariño,

*Yanira *


----------



## silvia fernanda

_Hola Alacant,_
_Felicidades por tus primeros milllll!!!!_
_Cariños_
_Silvia_


----------



## alacant

Para Yanira, de la isla maravillosa!

Me halagan mucho tus elogios, a ti te falta poco también para ser milpostista!!

Abrazos de Alicante pasado por agua, A


----------



## alacant

Muchas gracias,

Siempre es un placer leerte aquí, yo nos iremos conociendo mejor.

Abrazos, Alacant


----------



## Kibramoa

Alacant, siempre es agradable coincidir contigo en los hilos. 
Tus sabias respuestas en hilos que he consultado me han sacado de apuros. 
Desde este lado del charco un abrazo.


----------



## Eugin

Though we haven´t crossed paths often, I didn´t want to miss the opportunity to congratulate a colleague of mine for reaching her first milestone!!!  

Very well done, Miss! 

Hope to see you more on your next 1.000 posts !!! Here is for you.

Thank you for your (great) help!!! Big hug!!


----------



## alacant

Para Eugin,

Any cat lover is a mate of mine, thank you so much for your kind words.

Hope to see a lot more of you too, your avatar always makes me smile.

XX, Ala


----------



## Moritzchen

I'm so sorry I'm late to the party, but I could not miss it! I have to congratulate you and thank you in your first thousand!


----------

